# Justice Department files objection to Texas voter ID law



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Justice Department's civil rights division has objected to the new photo ID requirement for voters in Texas, saying many Hispanic voters lack state-issued identification.
The department says the state has failed to show that the newly enacted law has neither a discriminatory purpose nor effect.
In a letter to Texas officials, the Justice Department says Hispanic voters in Texas are as much as 120 percent more likely than non-Hispanic voters to lack a driver's license or personal state-issued photo ID.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/03/12/justice-department-files-objection-to-texas-voter-id-law/#ixzz1ouwPOGjC


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a question....why do I encounter so many drunk illegal aliens who lack a state-issued ID card, when you're supposed to present one when buying alcoholic beverages?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My daughter voted for the first time in the primary. We were about halfway to the polling place when she said we had to turn around because she forgot her license. She looked at me like I had two heads when I told her she didn't need it. Maybe it's just me, but if a kid thinks that you should have to prove who you are to vote; then, shouldn't the Justice Department get it?


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

> In a letter to Texas officials, the Justice Department says Hispanic voters in Texas are as much as 120 percent more likely than non-Hispanic voters to lack a driver's license or personal state-issued photo ID.




Gee, let's examine the reasons why an individual may lack a driver's license or personal state-issued photo ID.... 

*****


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yup... Here goes NObama setting up 'his' illegals for thier vote. Only in America. I love my country but, God, I hate the political corruption and what we're becoming. Close the damn borders.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Who the fuck is running the DOJ under this clusterfuck , did Obama hire Perez Hilton. What a bunch of ballwashing bastards.


----------

